# We need a "What's Your Date and Rate" thread for 2007



## AlexandNessa

Help your Fellow DISers!  


*PLEASE NOTE: It would make it bunches easier for me to continue to update if everyone would follow this simple format:*

DATE, HOTEL, ROOM TYPE, RATE PER NIGHT, RATE TYPE, Loews First UPGRADE APPLIED?, USERNAME

Example:

5/3 - 5/8, HRH, KING SUITE, $215, SUPER SAVER, YES/PLATINUM, AlexandNessa


*Then*, I can just cut and paste ...  

Some people don't put their room type, which doesn't do the thread much good.  Some don't list how they got that rate, which doesn't do much good either.  

From here forward, if you don't include all the infomation, then I won't bother updating the front page for those posts with incomplete data.  (If you don't include LF upgrade, I'll assume you didn't get one.  ALSO, don't give your LF status, unless a LF upgrade was applied to the reservation at the time of booking.)


*Month, Dates, Hotel, Room Type, Rate, Rate Type, Loews First upgrade applied?, Username*


*January*

21st-24th, HRH, Pool view, $149, APH, N/A, Dixie Luvr 98					
25th-29th, PBH, Portofino Suite, $215, ?, Yes/Plat, Katy
27th-29th, RPR, King Suite, $167, AAA, Yes/Plat, bjakmom
27th-30th, HRH, Std, $179/149, APH,	N/a, Lizziejane
31st, PBH, Bay View, $164, APH, N/a, CJN


*February*

1st-3rd, PBH, Bay View, $164, APH, N/a, CJN
2nd, HRH	Std, $179, APH, N/a, Bubba’s mom
9th-12th, HRH, King Suite, $191.20, AAA, Yes/Plat, Yourgoingagain?
13th-16th, HRH, Pool view, $149, APH, N/a, Disney MAINEiac
23rd-28th, PBH, Portofino Suite, $255, Super Saver, Yes/Plat, damo
24th, RPR, Water View, $255, AAA, Yes/Gold, dgaston


*March*

1st-2nd, PBH, Portofino Suite, $255, Super Saver, Yes/Plat, damo
1st-3rd, HRH, King Suite, $269.10, AAA, Yes/Plat, drumbumswife
9th-12th, RPR, Std	$220, AAA, N, lrauers


*April*

4th-6th, RPR, Std, $319, Rack, N, Fa mulan
7th-13th, PBH, Deluxe, $341, Super Saver, Yes/Gold, lindalinda
12th, HRH, Std. $269, AAA, N, SteeleTig
14th, RPR, Std, $233.10, AAA, N, Mumzie2three
16th, RPR, Std, $124+tax, APH, No, TraceyL
22nd-27th, HRH, Std, $239, Super Saver, N, ATAfamily
25th-29th, HRH, ?, $239, Super Saver, ?, cvjw
29th-30th, RPR, Std, $124, APH, n/a, quietgirll


*May*

5/1-5/4, RPR, Std, $124, APH, n/a, quietgirll
5/2-5/5, HRH, Obstructed, $129/$144, APH, n/a, PlutoLuvr
5/3-5/7, HRH, Deluxe, $269, Rack, Yes/Gold, Michelina
5/3-5/8, RPR, King Suite, $199.20, AAA, Yes/Plat, AlexandNessa
5/3-5/8, RPR, Club, $271.20, AAA, N/a, AlexandNessa
5/3-5/8, HRH, King Suite, $242.10, AAA, Yes/Plat, AlexandNessa
5/3-5/8, PBH, Portofino Suite, $239.20, AAA, Yes/Plat, AlexandNessa
5/3-5/8, HRH, King Suite, $215, Super Saver, Yes/Plat, AlexandNessa
5/12, RPR, Water View, $189, FL resident, N, G8r4evr
5/13 - 5/15, RPR, Water View, $165, FL resident, N, G8r4evr
5/20 - 5/24, RPH, Queen Club, $239 plus tax, Fl Resident, N/A, dandave 
5/24-526, HRH, ?, $139, Fl resident, n/a, chobie
5/25-5/31, HRH, Club Queen, $311 a night, Super Saver, n/a, sr6888
5/26-5/31, RPR, Standard(pre-Lowes), $223, Southwest Vacations, Yes/Gold, Jayster
5/28-531st, HRH, Club, $264, APH, n/a, tonkadave

*June*

6/1, HRH, Club, $264, APH, n/a, tonkadave
6/2, RPR, Garden View, $159, APH, N, Mississippian
6/3 - 6/5, RPH, Garden View, $124, APH, N, Mississippian
6/16-6/19, PBH, Bay View, $263.20, AAA, N, EdDome
6/23-6/30, PBH, Bay View, $329, Rack, N, maggiew
6/23-6/30, HRH, Pool view, $324, Rack, N, maggiew
6/23-6/30, HRH, Garden view, $289, Rack, N, maggiew
6/23-6/30, RPR, Water View, $269, Rack, N, maggiew
6/23-6/30, RPR, Std View, $239, Rack, N, maggiew
6/23-6/30, RPR, Water View, $215.20, AAA, N, maggiew
6/23-6/30, RPR, Std View, $199.20, AAA, N, maggiew
6/25-6/30, HRH, Pool View, $1625/total. ?, ?, Melanie230
6/26 -6/30, RPR, Standard room, $191, AAA rate, n/a, bubba's mom 
6/26-6/30, PBH, Garden View, $239.20, AAA, N, Letsbgoofy
6/26-6/30, HRH, ?, $1300/total, Stay & Play, N, KEW80
6/26 to 6/30, RPR, Standard View, $191.20/night, AAA rate, N, ATAfamily
6/28 to 6/30, RPR, Std View, $199.20, AAA, N, keishashadow
6/28 to 6/30, RPR, Water View, $215.20, AAA, N, keishashadow
6/28 to 6/30, RPR, Club, $271, AAA, N/a, keishashadow
6/28 to 6/30, HRH, Pool View, $291, AAA, N, keishashadow
6/28 to 6/30, HRH, Garden View, $260, AAA, N, keishashadow
6/28 to 6/30, PBH, Garden View, $239.20, AAA, N, keishashadow
6/28 to 6/30, PBH, Bay View, $263, AAA, N, keishashadow
6/28 to 6/30, PBH, Deluxe, $279, AAA, N, keishashadow
6/30 to 7/9 PBH, Deluxe, $239.20,AAA, Y/Gold, DoleWhipMom

*July*

7/1, RPR, Standard room, $191, AAA rate, not eligible for LF upgrade, bubba's mom 
7/1 to 7/2, RPR, Standard View, $191.20/night, AAA rate, N, ATAfamily
7/1 to 7/7, RPR, Water View, $191.20, AAA, Yes/Gold, Jillybeene71
7/2-7/6 PBH, Standard, $299, FL Res Summer Vacation Pkg, No, Holly Goheavy
7/4-7/12, PBH, Club, $2760/total, ?, ?, VacationD
7/10-7/13, PBH, Portofino Suite, $239.20, AAA, Yes/Plat, Yourgoingagain?
7/14 to 7/26 RPR, waterview $191.20 AAA rate /loews Gold, rpbert1
7/17-7/22, RPR, King Suite, $191.20, AAA, Yes/Plat, IMGONNABE40!
7/21-7/23, RPR, Water View, $191.20, AAA, Yes/Gold, JalensMom
7/26 to 8/4 PBH, standard, $199, APH, n/a, rpbert1
7/27-7/30, PBH, Club, $327.20, AAA, N/a, greenban


*August*

8/12-8/14, PBH, Portofino Suite, $239.20, AAA, Yes/Plat, Dixie Luvr 98
8/12 - 8/16, PBH, deluxe room, 279.20, AAA package, no LF, disneylizzy
8/13 to 8/15; 199.00; HRH; Deluxe (obstucted View); FL Res, Disny Lvr
8/19-8/21, HRH, Garden View, $191.20, AAA, N, Manatee
8/31, PBH, Portofino Suite, $215.20, AAA, Yes/Plat, Yourgoingagain?


*September*

9/1-9/3, PBH, Portofino Suite, $215.20, AAA, Yes/Plat, Yourgoingagain?
Sept. 13-16, HRH, Obstructed, $144 Th, $174-Fri & Sat, APH, N/A, ruadisneyfan2
9/21-9/24, PBH, garden view, $194/194/164, FL resident, N, WDW Princess
9/22, HRH, Garden View, $191, AAA, N, Leanne1977
9/22 - 09/24, HRH, Standard room, 159.99, APH, N/a, catrinabeach
Sept. 28 thru Oct. 1 AAA, King suite, HRH, $159 a night, Yes, Platinum


*October*

10/4, HRH, King Suite, $191.10, AAA, Yes/Plat, macraven
10/5-10/8, HRH, King Suite, $242.10, AAA, Yes/Plat, macraven
10/4-10/8, HRH, King Suite, $209, Super Saver, Yes/Plat, macraven
10/5-10/8, PBH, Portofino suite, $239.10, AAA, Yes/Plat, bjakmom
10/6-10/14, HRH, King Suite, $242.10, AAA, Yes/Plat, AlexandNessa
10/7-10/12, RPR, King Suite, $191.10, AAA, Yes/Plat, Tricky1
10/13-10/17, HRH, King Suite, $262.10 (3 adults), AAA, Yes/Platinum, AllieKat
10/13-10/17, HRH, King Suite, $235 (3 adults), SS, Yes/Plat, AllieKat
Oct 14-17, HRH, garden, $184 (APH), N/A, Flyin2MCO
10/25, HRH, Standard, $177, Military, No, TraceyL
10/27-10/30, HRH, King Suite, $242.10, AAA, Yes/Plat, IMGONNABE40!

*November*

Nov. 11-13, RPR, Standard, $139, APH, N/A, ruadisneyfan2
11/15-11/18, PBH, Portofino Suite, $239.20, AAA, Yes/Plat, Yourgoingagain?	
11/17-11/21, RPR, Standard, $191, SS, N, princess sydnee
11/23-11/24, RPR, ?, $239, AAA, ?, tiggeraholic
11/28 -11/30, HRH, King Suite, $191.20, AAA, yes/Plat, AlexandNessa
11/28 -11/30, HRH, King Suite, $179, Super Saver, yes/Plat, AlexandNessa
11/30, HRH, Obstructed, $179, AAA, N, ChisJo

*December*

12/1 - 12/3, RPR Std (no suite upgrade available for Plat), $167.20, AAA, AlexandNessa
12/1 - 12/3, HRH, King Suite, $191.20, AAA, yes/Plat, AlexandNessa
12/1 - 12/3, HRH, King Suite, $179, Super Saver, yes/Plat, AlexandNessa
12/2, RPR, Water View, $191, AAA, N, SnowWtch
12/12 - 12/17, RPH, Standard Garden View, 157.00, Super Saver, No, catrinabeach
12/12 - 12/14, RPH, Standard Garden View, 129.00, APH, No, catrinabeach
12/14 - 12/16, RPH, Standard Garden View, 164.00, APH, No, catrinabeach
12/16 - 12/17, RPH, Standard Garden View, 129.00, APH, No, catrinabeach
12/14-12/17, HRH, Deluxe King Club, $279.90, AAA, N, d4est
12/27 - 12/30, HRH, Double Queen Deluxe, $439., Seasonal Rate, No/Gold, Syndrome
12/30 - 1/2/08 PBH, Double Queen Deluxe, $439., Seasonal Rate, No/Gold, Syndrome


----------



## AlexandNessa

I'll start:

Here's what I was offered for Thursday, May 3 - Tuesday, May 8:


AAA Rates:

RPR Std:  $199.10 (comp upgrade to King Suite w/ Loews Plat)
RPR Club:  $271.10
PBH Garden View:  $239.10 (comp upgrade to Portofino Suite w/ Loews Plat)
HRH Garden View:  $242.10 (comp upgrade to King Suite w/ Loews Plat)


No APH rates available yet.


----------



## lindalinda

Ok then.  Heres mine for Spring Break week.

April 7-13  PBH-garden room (upgraded to deluxe for lowes gold)  supersavers rate- 341$  AAA was more (if I remember it was 369$) 

I will be checking to see if any rates go down, but its spring break, so I doubt it.  Supersavers rate for deluxe without upgrade was 395$ (reg price 439$) So my loews gold saved me at least 324$.  Still hoping for a suite upgrade when I check in!

I also have AP but those rates arent out yet( and may not be that week)


----------



## maggiew

Here were the rates I was quoted for our stay:

June 23- June 30, 2007

PBH Bay view $329
HRH Pool view $324, Garden view $289
RPR Water view $269, Standard view $239

AAA rate RPR water view $215.2, standard view $191.20

Maggie


----------



## lindalinda

Looks like in a few years when my son is out of school I will be able to save some serious $$$$ doesnt it?     Or I could just leave him at home by himself and go in value season by myself!


----------



## greenban

Okay, hope I'm doing this right:

Portofino Bay Hotel:

July 27 - 30, 2007

Club Level, 2 Queen Beds & Sleeper Sofa, AAA Discount (To count as an eligable stay, since we are Gold Loew's First Members)

$327.20 per night before tax.

I am hoping for the $35.00 per night suite upgrade, any suggestions?

TIA,

-Tony


----------



## tiggeraholic

We are staying November 23rd and 24th at Royal Pacific

AAA rate of $239.00 a night


----------



## damo

PBH
Feb. 23-March 2
$255/night platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite
Super Saver Rate


----------



## Leanne1977

We are staying at the HRH for 1 night on 22nd September, AAA rate and standard room, $191 plus tax.

Not sure if this is good but we were happy with it.


----------



## yourgoingagain?

Prices are the AAA rate. All rooms are garden view but then got suite upgrade because of platinum member 

Feb 9 -12 HRH $191.2 per night

July 10 -13 PBH $239.20 per night

August 31 - Sept 3 PBH $215.2 per night

Nov 15 -18 PBH $239.20

The rate does not include the resort tax (12.5%) or my favorite, the parking fee.


----------



## mumzie2three

RPR; April 14; AAA rate $233.10; standard room


----------



## Fan2CSkr

yourgoingagain? said:


> Prices are the AAA rate. All rooms are garden view but then got suite upgrade because of platinum member
> 
> Feb 9 -12 HRH $191.2 per night
> 
> July 10 -13 PBH $239.20 per night
> 
> August 31 - Sept 3 PBH $215.2 per night
> 
> Nov 15 -18 PBH $239.20
> 
> The rate does not include the resort tax (12.5%) or my favorite, the parking fee.



King Suite upgrade? How many people? Thanks!


----------



## Lizziejane

Jan. 27 to 30th - standard view HRH, 2 rooms.

Original reservation was using AAA - $191 for each night

Changed to APH - $179 for the first night, then dropping to $149 for remaining nights.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

RPR 7/17-7/22  $191.20 AAA standard, upgrade to King Suite
HRH 10/27-10/30 242.2  AAA standard, upgrade to King Suite


----------



## yourgoingagain?

Fan2CSkr, 

At HRH we have a king suite. In my case it will be myself, wife and 2 yr old. I'm pretty sure that 4 people is the most allowed. I may be wrong. For the 3 stays at PBH we have a portofino suite but are hoping for another upgrade to a villa suite. We have gotten that in 2 of our last 4 stays at PBH.


----------



## keishashadow

June 28 thru July 1st (also checked Aug 2 thru Aug 6)

Rates listed Rack/AAA; before taxes & fees

(selected RPR, hoping for an AP rate though)


HRH
  GV 289/260
  PV 291/324

RPR
  SV 191/239
  WV 215/269
Club 271/

PBR
  GV 239/299
  BV 263
 Del 279


----------



## drumbumswife

The upgrade to the King Suite is only for 3 people.  Even though the room is huge with a bed and a pull out couch.  Last time we stayed we just pretended my infant dd wasn't with us.  They brought in a crib and we were all fine.  The only problem is you can't get a card for the "extra" person to skip the lines.  That was fine for us since she was too young anyway.


----------



## AlexandNessa

P.S.  I wonder why sometimes HRH is only a 10% AAA discount, while other times it's a 20% discount.  The RPR and PBH are consistently a 20% discount.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

yourgoingagain? said:


> Fan2CSkr,
> 
> At HRH we have a king suite. In my case it will be myself, wife and 2 yr old. I'm pretty sure that 4 people is the most allowed. I may be wrong. For the 3 stays at PBH we have a portofino suite but are hoping for another upgrade to a villa suite. We have gotten that in 2 of our last 4 stays at PBH.



Thank you for answering. I have been upgraded to a King Suite before and although they state 3 people we are more... I was just wondering if maybe you were upgraded to a kids suite. In the past I have been upgraded to a kids suite but it doesnt seem to allow confirmation prior to arriving. so I have to wait till we get there and personally I just assume staying at PBH in a Portofino Suite or a villa suite to playing the waiting game. Thanks again


----------



## yourgoingagain?

Fan2CSkr, 

Did you have the option to ask for the kid's suite upgrade instead of the king suite when you booked? I don't need that type of room now but in the future when my son is a little older it would be nice.


----------



## bubba's mom

Feb. 2
APH  $179
HRH 
whatever is "standard" .... garden I guess (we're pretty "basic")


June 26-July 1
(so far...hafta wait for APH rates) AAA  $191
RPR
standard again....shooting for tower 1 floor 7...._again _


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

HRH

Jan 21-24

$149 pool view - APH (Same price as standard view.)

Previously had RPR booked for $129, same dates.


----------



## cvjw

Hard Rock Hotel
April 25-29
$239 per night, Super Saver  rate from the Universal website,
AAA was $268 per night


----------



## CJN

Jan. 31st - Feb. 3:

Portofino for $164, Bay view, APH rate

Can't wait! Then I'll be able to post in the "Two! Two! I've been to all two!" thread.


----------



## bjakmom

We have two weekend stays planned for this year:

Jan 27 - 29   AAA rate at RPH $167.00 std view (comp plat upgrade to suite)

Oct 5 - 8   AAA rate at PBH $239.00 std view (comp plat upgrade to suite)


----------



## fa mulan

RPR - 4/4 -4/6/07  -- resigned to pay rack rate - $319/nt std. view.   

I'm so used to codes from Disney -- even for just small discount! -- that I can't stand this    But am still hoping for discounts/codes/secret sauce.


----------



## KEW80

Just booked HRH June 26 thu June 30 Stay and Play 4 nights total with tax
$1300.  Maybe we'll find better rate as June approaches but for now...

WE'RE GOING TO UNIVERSAL!  Cabana #9 booked for everyday! WHOO HOO!


----------



## ATAfamily

HRH tentively planned for:
4/22 - 4/27
Standard Room/View:  $239/night (super saver rate)
APH rate is still at $269/night so eagerly waiting for it to drop lower

This will be our first time staying at HRH.  The past two times we have stayed at RPR.  Both times we popped into the HRH to use the pool so this time we are planning on giving the HRH a try.

Deanne


----------



## wwessing

Please clarify for the newbie. . . I am assuming that the silver/gold/platinum discounts are for a loews credit card holders????

What's up with all the upgrading???  How's it done??  I've only done this in Vegas and I don't think this will be anything remotely close.

Also, like anywhere else, there are preferable towers, levels, etc.  How does one find out about prefereable rooms once you decide on a hotel.

Finally, what's the deal with the cabanas.  Aren't they just open, poolside shelters or am I way, way off?


----------



## damo

wwessing said:


> Please clarify for the newbie. . . I am assuming that the silver/gold/platinum discounts are for a loews credit card holders????
> 
> What's up with all the upgrading???  How's it done??  I've only done this in Vegas and I don't think this will be anything remotely close.
> 
> Also, like anywhere else, there are preferable towers, levels, etc.  How does one find out about prefereable rooms once you decide on a hotel.
> 
> Finally, what's the deal with the cabanas.  Aren't they just open, poolside shelters or am I way, way off?



It isn't a Loews credit card, but just a Loews First benefits card.  After a certain number of stays you start getting perks such as upgrades.  There is a sticky at the top of this board that will tell you all about it!


----------



## damo

fa mulan said:


> RPR - 4/4 -4/6/07  -- resigned to pay rack rate - $319/nt std. view.
> 
> I'm so used to codes from Disney -- even for just small discount! -- that I can't stand this    But am still hoping for discounts/codes/secret sauce.



Easter will get you every time!!!


----------



## wwessing

damo said:


> It isn't a Loews credit card, but just a Loews First benefits card.  After a certain number of stays you start getting perks such as upgrades.  There is a sticky at the top of this board that will tell you all about it!



After I posted those questions, I did a little research and found out about LowesFirst and even signed up!


----------



## AlexandNessa

wwessing said:


> Please clarify for the newbie. . . I am assuming that the silver/gold/platinum discounts are for a loews credit card holders????
> 
> What's up with all the upgrading???  How's it done??  I've only done this in Vegas and I don't think this will be anything remotely close.
> 
> Also, like anywhere else, there are preferable towers, levels, etc.  How does one find out about prefereable rooms once you decide on a hotel.
> 
> Finally, what's the deal with the cabanas.  Aren't they just open, poolside shelters or am I way, way off?



damo is right.  Just check this out:  http://www.loews-first.com/Loewsfirst.asp.  We are platinum, so we pay the AAA discounted rate for a standard room and are comped a suite at the time of reservation.  

Each hotel has a room assignment thread on this board.  Just do a search on "room assignment" and then pick the hotel you want to stay at. 

I've never rented a cabana, but you'd probably have better luck making that a separate thread.

EDIT:  I was posted right after you did.  Glad you got the info.  Have fun choosing a hotel!


----------



## bubba's mom

KEW80 said:


> Just booked HRH June 26 thu June 30



Altho not staying at HRH (staying at RPR), maybe we'll "cya's" there???  We'll be there the same time!  How ironic would it be to meet up in FLORIDA when we only live about an hour apart...


----------



## JalensMom

RPR

July 21 for 2 nts

191+tax, AAA rate.

Standard room with gtd upgrade to a waterview through Lowes First Gold.


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

2/13/07 - 2/16/07

HRH - pool view

APH rate of $149/night


----------



## ATAfamily

Disney MAINEiac said:


> 2/13/07 - 2/16/07
> 
> HRH - pool view
> 
> APH rate of $149/night



Great rate!!  Now this is the rate I'm hoping to get for our April trip at the end of that month.


----------



## wwessing

Disney MAINEiac said:


> 2/13/07 - 2/16/07
> 
> HRH - pool view
> 
> *APH* rate of $149/night




Excuse my ignorance - I'm new. . . but what is the APH rate?


----------



## ATAfamily

wwessing said:


> Excuse my ignorance - I'm new. . . but what is the APH rate?



APH stands for Annual Pass Holder.  BTW, no excuse needed.


----------



## wwessing

ATAfamily - 

thanks for the response!  Very quick~


----------



## EdDome

6/16 - 6/19/07
PBH: bay view 2 queen beds, sofa sleeper, sleeps 5
AAA rate: $263.20/night

Haven't seen anything better yet for AAA.


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

ATAfamily said:


> Great rate!!  Now this is the rate I'm hoping to get for our April trip at the end of that month.



Yeah we were super excited to get this rate and it was cheaper than the RPR AAA rate we already had booked, so an upgrade for less money  

I see from your tag you are mom of 3-blk belts, do they compete in the NE area? My son just won Maine state championship for sparing in 13-14 year old intermediate class (blue belt) this past saturday


----------



## ATAfamily

Disney MAINEiac said:


> Yeah we were super excited to get this rate and it was cheaper than the RPR AAA rate we already had booked, so an upgrade for less money
> 
> I see from your tag you are mom of 3-blk belts, do they compete in the NE area? My son just won Maine state championship for sparing in 13-14 year old intermediate class (blue belt) this past saturday



Hey Disney MAINEiac,
Yes, we do compete in the NE area (mostly NH & MA).  We belong to the ATA karate affiliate.  Congrats   to your son on his wonderful accomplishment.  Both my oldest daughter & myself are NH state champs in forms, sparring & weapons.


----------



## KEW80

bubba's mom said:


> Altho not staying at HRH (staying at RPR), maybe we'll "cya's" there???  We'll be there the same time!  How ironic would it be to meet up in FLORIDA when we only live about an hour apart...



That would be great fun!!!  I think Keishashadow will be there around the same time too.   We will talk as it gets closer!  WoW, Party!


----------



## keishashadow

a June party on the patio 

i'm none to thrilled w/the APH rate that i found today...AAA beats it handily...

think it's a marketing mistake by Universal/Loews...

if i bought an AP I'd def be back in a year...

since I'm not, Disney will get the bulk of my vacation $ during the upcoming year .


----------



## wwessing

AlexandNessa said:


> damo is right.  Just check this out:  http://www.loews-first.com/Loewsfirst.asp.  We are platinum, so we pay the AAA discounted rate for a standard room and are comped a suite at the time of reservation.
> 
> *Each hotel has a room assignment thread on this board.  Just do a search on "room assignment" and then pick the hotel you want to stay at. *
> I've never rented a cabana, but you'd probably have better luck making that a separate thread.
> 
> EDIT:  I was posted right after you did.  Glad you got the info.  Have fun choosing a hotel!




I have searched and can't find any room assignment threads.  Can someone tell me how to find them??


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

wwessing said:


> I have searched and can't find any room assignment threads.  Can someone tell me how to find them??



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=669203   HRH

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=669284   PBH

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=616763   RPR


----------



## bubba's mom

KEW80 said:


> That would be great fun!!!  I think Keishashadow will be there around the same time too.   We will talk as it gets closer!  WoW, Party!




  What fun!!  Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Michelina

We booked HRH 5/3-5/7 with the Stay 4 Play Free package. Paying $269/night which is garden view standard rate but were upgraded to Deluxe King with Loews 1st gold. 
It will be our 1st time at the HRH, the last 2 times were at RPR. We can't wait!


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> a June party on the patio
> 
> i'm none to thrilled w/the APH rate that i found today...AAA beats it handily...
> 
> think it's a marketing mistake by Universal/Loews...
> 
> if i bought an AP I'd def be back in a year...
> 
> since I'm not, Disney will get the bulk of my vacation $ during the upcoming year .



Don't forget that your AP gives you 20% off at restaurants and for merchandise in the parks.
It saves us a lot of money.


----------



## tlinus

In October of 06 we got the Kids Stay Play and Eat Free deal. We are looking at going Nov 10-18 and staying the whole time onsite again - should I wait and see what promos they have this summer to book for the fall or do I book the room now and change it later? 

Any help would be great!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Some prefer to book the room so they have it and change later.....it's up to you...you can always change it.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Any more dates and rates to share?


----------



## Katy

January 25-29th - PBH $215.00 (upgrade to PBH Suite with Plat).

Can't wait - wish the weather would warm up!


----------



## Manatee

HRH August 19 -21  $191.20 AAA for garden view room.


----------



## Letsbgoofy

June 26-30 at PBH, standard room $239 plus tax AAA rate


----------



## Letsbgoofy

June 26-30 at PBH, garden view room $239 plus tax AAA rate


----------



## tlinus

Dh just instant messaged me from work...says he needs a vacation


****ding, ding, ding****

I asked if he wanted to go to the Hard Rock and he asked how much would it be and if there are any deals !!!!!    I need to work a deal quick!!! FOr some reason I can't get ANY AAA rates on the new booking system on uo website - can someone help me out?


----------



## damo

tlinus said:


> Dh just instant messaged me from work...says he needs a vacation
> 
> 
> ****ding, ding, ding****
> 
> I asked if he wanted to go to the Hard Rock and he asked how much would it be and if there are any deals !!!!!    I need to work a deal quick!!! FOr some reason I can't get ANY AAA rates on the new booking system on uo website - can someone help me out?




You can't get them quoted on there.  Give them a call.  QUICK!!!!!


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

tlinus said:


> Dh just instant messaged me from work...says he needs a vacation
> 
> 
> ****ding, ding, ding****
> 
> I asked if he wanted to go to the Hard Rock and he asked how much would it be and if there are any deals !!!!!    I need to work a deal quick!!! FOr some reason I can't get ANY AAA rates on the new booking system on uo website - can someone help me out?



http://www.netbooker.com/booker/AppLogic+booker.hotel.book.AvailReq?brand=UE&pid=UEHRH&iid=UE
try this link i got  a great rate from it. $149 pool view in feb.  That was aAnnual pass rate but the difference between APH & AAA paid for the pass, plus you save on food and merchandise 20%


----------



## tlinus

Disney MAINEiac said:


> http://www.netbooker.com/booker/AppLogic+booker.hotel.book.AvailReq?brand=UE&pid=UEHRH&iid=UE
> try this link i got  a great rate from it. $149 pool view in feb.



what dates???


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

tlinus said:


> what dates??? Poor DH is having a mini mental breakdown with work and needs to be whisked away for a few days!!!



we're going the 13th - 16th, APH rate of $149, AAA was like $203 i think, difference about paid for the pass

Edit: I just rechecked it and it is good mon. - friday, if that helps, higher on week ends probably


----------



## SteeleTig

April 12th (just the one night):
HRH for $269, AAA rate, standard "garden view" or whatever it's called

We decided to stay on-site just to get the FOTL line pass for 2 days, since we're going during a peak time. I'm excited though, the HRH looks really cool.


----------



## AlexandNessa

HRH, 10/7 - 10/14, $242.10, AAA, comped upgrade to King Suite.


----------



## d4est

HRH king club room, 12/14-12/17 (3 nights) APH rate $314/night.  AAA rate that I am going to switch to-$279.  I am hoping it will go down even more before December gets here!


----------



## drumbumswife

March 1-3

$269.10 AAA rate

HRH

garden view bumped to a king suite but I would much rather be on the club level and they won't do it, doesn't make any sense, the king suite is $500 something a night and the club room is $400 something, hmmm....


----------



## AlexandNessa

drumbumswife said:


> March 1-3
> 
> $269.10 AAA rate
> 
> HRH
> 
> garden view bumped to a king suite but I would much rather be on the club level and they won't do it, doesn't make any sense, the king suite is $500 something a night and the club room is $400 something, hmmm....



I hear ya.  This is our gripe as well.  I wish that they would give club upgrades in lieu of suite upgrades, but they won't.  I wrote to Loews First saying as much and got back a standard response.  Hmmpphh.


----------



## d4est

I went ahead & switched to the AAA rate of $279.20.  I also switched from the King room to a 2 queens.  I was thinking that a king club room would have a sofa, but the lady on the phone said they don't.

Does anyone know if there are any king club rooms that have a sofa?  I would love the space of a king bed (DH is a major bed hog), but we need a place for the boy to sleep...  

Are there deluxe king club rooms that might have a sofa?  If yes, how do I get one?  

TIA...


----------



## dgaston

We have a AAA rate at RPR of $255 for a king room upgraded to water view with Loew's Gold for 2/24/07.

All that will change though because oldest DS is joining us for 1 night and I bet we end up in a 2 Queen standard view.  Oh well  We'll still enjoy FOTL and the Mardi Gras parade.


----------



## macraven

i booked this morning.

i was asked for my loews platinum number and was told no upgrade unless i had the platinum.  that is a first for me in the 12 + times i have stayed at hrh that i have been questioned during booking for the numbers.

booked hrh for oct 4th / garden view but compted to king suite for $191.
oct 5-8 price increase to $242.10 per night plus tax.  without the upgrade of loews card:  $431. + tax

used AAA for discount
used loews platinum card for free upgrade.

aph is usually less of a discount for the time during hhn which i faithfully attend yearly.  sticking with the AAA rate.


i can remember when the rates at hrh started at $125 a night.  does that age me or what, eh.


reservations told me i could only get the upgrade guaranteed at time of booking as hrh does not have a lot of suites available at the last minute.

if you are thinking of booking during a busy time, be sure to request the loews upgrade at that time.

she added that if i did not have a valid AAA card when i checked in, i would be charged rack rate......$431. plus tax, per night,  ouch !

who is going when i am?
let's meet up for a mini meet then


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> who is going when i am?
> let's meet up for a mini meet then



Me, me, me!    We moved our date up to October 6 (through the 14th), and we're also HRH King Suite.  See ya there!


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Me, me, me!    We moved our date up to October 6 (through the 14th), and we're also HRH King Suite.  See ya there!





this is awesome.
i requested an upper floor.

we will have to meet up !!


----------



## tricky1

Royal pacific, 10/7-10/12 AAA at 191.00 upgraded to king suite.

we will be attending hhn the 7th...10th and 11th.


----------



## jillybeene71

Dates:     July 1-7 2007
Rate and type:    AAA Rate   191.20
Resort:   Royal Pacific
Room Type: was a standard view but was upgraded to waterview with my loews first gold


----------



## macraven

tricky1 said:


> Royal pacific, 10/7-10/12 AAA at 191.00 upgraded to king suite.
> 
> we will be attending hhn the 7th...10th and 11th.





tricky1............the 7th??  !!!!

pencil me in.......

gotta meet up even if it is for a short time that night.


----------



## tricky1

Will do, so looking forward to oct.  I'll be looking for you 
at one of the stay and scream area's standing behind 
those invisible but secure lines


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> I'll start:
> 
> Here's what I was offered for Thursday, May 3 - Tuesday, May 8:
> 
> 
> AAA Rates:
> 
> RPR Std:  $199.10 (comp upgrade to King Suite w/ Loews Plat)
> RPR Club:  $271.10
> PBH Garden View:  $239.10 (comp upgrade to Portofino Suite w/ Loews Plat)
> HRH Garden View:  $242.10 (comp upgrade to King Suite w/ Loews Plat)
> 
> 
> No APH rates available yet.



Hey!! looks like we are going to be there at the same time - we prefer HRH. We are now looking to go 5/2-5/7!!! Just trying to get it nailed down and not squeak it to the kids - SHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> ....and not squeak it to the kids - SHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!




dontcha mean the "Things"???


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> dontcha mean the "Things"???



kids...things...same difference - right????


----------



## d4est

How do you NOT tell?  I keep wanting to go with the "I guess we can't afford it this year," & then 2 seconds later "and this is what our room will look like..."

I just keep blowing it...


----------



## macraven

tricky1 said:


> Will do, so looking forward to oct.  I'll be looking for you
> at one of the stay and scream area's standing behind
> those invisible but secure lines






you betcha i'll see you on that sunday!!
i'll be wearing the new chain saw wolf tshirt this fall.



screw those invisible lines........


----------



## AlexandNessa

tlinus said:


> Hey!! looks like we are going to be there at the same time - we prefer HRH. We are now looking to go 5/2-5/7!!! Just trying to get it nailed down and not squeak it to the kids - SHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!



Cool!  Let me know if you book!


----------



## tlinus

HRH Club 4/25/07 -5/1/07


Sorry AlexandNessa that we are going to miss you


----------



## tlinus

d4est said:


> How do you NOT tell?  I keep wanting to go with the "I guess we can't afford it this year," & then 2 seconds later "and this is what our room will look like..."
> 
> I just keep blowing it...



I squeaked it to DD#1  she was being Miss Nosey Pants the other day and she is a bit wise to me and DH's code talk!! After all, this is HER 12th birthday trip.


----------



## d4est

I keep squeaking, lol.  Then I back it up with "Well, that's _if_ we go.  We'll have to see how much money daddy makes this summer..."

Hey, quick question for you Lowes experts.  How often should I check for a rate change (AAA or APH)?  I wil go the APH route if the rate beats out AAA.


----------



## AlexandNessa

tlinus said:


> HRH Club 4/25/07 -5/1/07
> 
> 
> Sorry AlexandNessa that we are going to miss you



Bummer ... but you will be there on my birfday (May 1) ... so have a drink for me!


----------



## macraven

d4est said:


> I keep squeaking, lol.  Then I back it up with "Well, that's _if_ we go.  We'll have to see how much money daddy makes this summer..."
> 
> Hey, quick question for you Lowes experts.  How often should I check for a rate change (AAA or APH)?  I wil go the APH route if the rate beats out AAA.







depends when you are going.
AAA was a bigger discount than APH last october 06.
years prior, it was reversed.

i have both aaa and aph and booked with aaa rate.


----------



## d4est

We are going Dec 14-17


----------



## ATAfamily

Well, I think we may be changing our trip from the end of April to the end of June.  Right now I am booked at the HRH @ $239/night for the end of April.  We were thinking of switching to the RPR @ $191/night (AAA rate) for the end of June, but after checking the other two hotels we may give the Portofino a try @ $239/night (AAA rate) for the end of June.  Hmmmm. decisions, decisions


----------



## bubba's mom

We have the RPR the last week of June at the AAA 191 rate..... we are also having a mini DIS meet that last week of June (if that sways your decision any)......


----------



## Dixie Luvr 98

PBH Aug. 12-14 Garden View standard. $239 AAA rate with Lowes Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite 

This will be the first time we have returned to PBH after a rather bizzare stay in June 2004. Time to gird my loins and erase the bad taste it left in my mouth


----------



## lrauers

3/9-3/12, RPR, 220.00 standard, AAA


----------



## AlexandNessa

Dixie Luvr 98 said:


> PBH Aug. 12-14 Garden View standard. $239 AAA rate with Lowes Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite
> 
> This will be the first time we have returned to PBH after a rather bizzare stay in June 2004. Time to gird my loins and erase the bad taste it left in my mouth



OMG, we too had a bizarre stay there in March 2004 and haven't been back as a result!  When we cancelled a PBH ressie we had tentatively scheduled for October 2004, they wanted to know why.  We told them exactly why, and they sent us a cert for a free night in a Bay View room on them.  We were so dissappointed in PBH, we never used it!  Please let us know how your August stay goes.  We too were almost ready to try PBH again, but hubby liked the newly reno'd rooms at HRH so we're staying there.  I am curious to see whether you can like it again after a sub-par stay.


----------



## damo

AlexandNessa said:


> OMG, we too had a bizarre stay there in March 2004 and haven't been back as a result!  When we cancelled a PBH ressie we had tentatively scheduled for October 2004, they wanted to know why.  We told them exactly why, and they sent us a cert for a free night in a Bay View room on them.  We were so dissappointed in PBH, we never used it!  Please let us know how your August stay goes.  We too were almost ready to try PBH again, but hubby liked the newly reno'd rooms at HRH so we're staying there.  I am curious to see whether you can like it again after a sub-par stay.



Our stay at Portofino was so perfect.  The rooms were totally spotless, the housekeeping came twice a day and then turndown and someone called me everyday to ask if everything was okay.  I really felt like we were in a top notch hotel!


----------



## AlexandNessa

damo said:


> Our stay at Portofino was so perfect.  The rooms were totally spotless, the housekeeping came twice a day and then turndown and someone called me everyday to ask if everything was okay.  I really felt like we were in a top notch hotel!



Oh, I totally know your stay was perfect!    Ours was, well, "bizarre" is a good word for it.  Sounds like 2004 was a bad year for PBH, and it's coming around again to more and more positive reviews.  I doubt that we would receive the awesome upgrades that you did, but we will one day try PBH again.  I'm sure if HRH weren't recently reno'd, we'd "brave" the PBH again.     Was that your first visit to PBH?  I am interested to hear Dixie Luvr's experience since she too had a bizarre stay and is giving it a second try.


----------



## ATAfamily

bubba's mom said:


> We have the RPR the last week of June at the AAA 191 rate..... we are also having a mini DIS meet that last week of June (if that sways your decision any)......



I'll have to keep that in mind.  Thanks for letting me know.  BUT, do I have to bring my family?!?!?!


----------



## damo

AlexandNessa said:


> Oh, I totally know your stay was perfect!    Ours was, well, "bizarre" is a good word for it.  Sounds like 2004 was a bad year for PBH, and it's coming around again to more and more positive reviews.  I doubt that we would receive the awesome upgrades that you did, but we will one day try PBH again.  I'm sure if HRH weren't recently reno'd, we'd "brave" the PBH again.     Was that your first visit to PBH?  I am interested to hear Dixie Luvr's experience since she too had a bizarre stay and is giving it a second try.



That was our first stay.  Now we have been to all three and they are all so different it is hard to say which is my favourite.  

The closeness of HRH makes it hard to beat.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> That was our first stay.  Now we have been to all three and they are all so different it is hard to say which is my favourite.
> 
> The closeness of HRH makes it hard to beat.






damo........welcome as the newest member to the "3 way club".......


----------



## macraven

no fair.........i'm going to miss the june party



but, i see some will be at UO in october when i will be.
dis meet anyone?


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> damo........welcome as the newest member to the "3 way club".......



Oooooh.   




sounds dirty but fun


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> no fair.........i'm going to miss the june party





you're invited.....c'mon down!   




(and no, i didn't mean "the price is right")


----------



## bubba's mom

ATAfamily said:


> I'll have to keep that in mind.  Thanks for letting me know.  *BUT, do I have to bring my family*?!?!?!




nope  




(unless you wanna)


----------



## AlexandNessa

AlexandNessa said:


> Here's what I was offered for Thursday, May 3 - Tuesday, May 8:
> 
> 
> AAA Rate:
> 
> HRH Garden View:  $242.10 (comp upgrade to King Suite w/ Loews Plat)



Just changed this to the Super Saver rate of $215 and kept our King Suite upgrade with Loews Plat.    Bonus!


----------



## chobie

HRH for May 24-26.  $139.00 with Fla resident rate.


----------



## quietgirll

April 29th through May 4th RPR standard king with APH rate of 124!!  1st stay onsite, and we are VERY excited!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Any more dates and rates to report for 2007?


----------



## Melanie230

We are going June 25-July1.  We got HRH Pool view for $1625.00 (including all taxes) for those 6 nights.


----------



## VacationD

We will be at PBH club level 7/4-7/12 with a rate of $2760.00 including tax for 8 nights.  We switched from RPR when I found this rate, thought the extra roominess of PBH, plus club level would be worth it with 12 and 13 year old boys.  Our first trip to Universal, and we can't wait....

Vacation D


----------



## pcurray

Fall Break for us is October 1-5.  Original plan was for RPR from 9/29-10/6 for $239.  After toying with dates, found RPR from 9/28-10/5 for $167.  We can book dates and buy our own $86 dollar tickets cheaper than buying the Stay 4 and Play Free deal.  Now question is do we do RPR for $167 or HRH for $191?


----------



## tonkadave

We will be at HRH Club 5/28/07-6/1/07 $264 per night APH.


----------



## PlutoLuvr

HRH 5/2 thru 5/5, $129 per night, obstructed view, APH rate.  Rate increases to $144 on the weekend nights.

Thank you, DIS, for this information


----------



## ChisJo

HRH November 30 for one night - $179 w/ AAA. (obstructed view)

Still hoping to get $149/night, but it is a Friday night, so I'm not holding my breath...

Jo


----------



## phamton

Just made this thread a sticky.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Deweysgirl

HRH - Gardenview

Sat. 5/5 - $179.00
Sun. 5/6 - $154.00


----------



## bubba's mom

phamton said:


> Just made this thread a sticky.  Hope it helps.




I think that's a great idea....it will give people a place to "compare" their rate against others' at certain hotels and certain times of the year!


----------



## d4est

I don't remember if I posted...

too bad there isn't an inclusive list to look back at... (hint hint)

Anyhoo...


December 14-17, 2007
$279.90/night---AAA
HRH
deluxe-club king


----------



## macraven

can the op set up the first page to list months and dates when those on the list signed up when they will be there?

i can help maintain it for you if you want.

that way we can find other homies that will be there when we are.


i smell mini meets       if the first page can be done that way....!!


----------



## bubba's mom

mac....ain't that what the "When are you going?".... thread is for??   hookin' up mini-meets?


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> mac....ain't that what the "When are you going?".... thread is for??   hookin' up mini-meets?





yes it is but many do not post on both threads that are going on now.
they see the older thread of 05 and post there.

you get the disney folks that are coming in for a short stay that post on the older thread, but not all the UO regulars post on that thread.

this thread is for 07 only now.
i found people i know on the other thread that have not posted here.

just thought it would be kewl to see the uo-ers that are going when i am instead of going back the 7 pages and writing them down.

yes, i am lazy today......


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> can the op set up the first page to list months and dates when those on the list signed up when they will be there?
> 
> i can help maintain it for you if you want.
> 
> that way we can find other homies that will be there when we are.
> 
> 
> i smell mini meets       if the first page can be done that way....!!



Frick -- OP here.  This is taking some time, but I am working on it.  

*NOTE.  CAN I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE?: It would make it bunches easier for me to continue to update if everyone would follow this simple format:*

DATE,HOTEL,ROOM TYPE,RATE PER NIGHT,RATE TYPE,LF UPGRADE APPLIED?,USERNAME

Example:

5/3 - 5/8, HRH, KING SUITE, $215, SUPER SAVER, YES/PLATINUM, AlexandNessa


*Then*, I can just cut and paste ...  

Some people don't put their room type, which doesn't do the thread much good.  Some don't list how they got that rate, which doesn't do much good either.  

From here forward, if you don't include all the pertinent infomation (if you don't include LF upgrade, I'll assume you didn't get one), then I won't bother updating the front page.

OK, I think I'm done .. front page should be updated shortly.  Again, please help by posting the easy stuff in its own line.  Then feel free to ramble and ask questions in a separate paragraph.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## sr6888

5/25-5/31, HRH, Club Queen, $311 a night, Super Saver, Yes/Platinum, sr6888


----------



## ATAfamily

6/26 to 7/2, RPR, Standard View, $191.20/night, AAA rate, N, ATAfamily.


----------



## bubba's mom

ATAfamily said:


> 6/26 to 7/2, RPR, Standard View, $191.20/night, AAA rate, N, ATAfamily.



cya there....our exact rate too!


----------



## disneylizzy

8/12 - 8/16, PBH, deluxe room, 279.20, AAA package, no LF, disneylizzy


Well, I may have made a mistake with the package because I don't think I can make any changes in case a cheaper rate comes along (like APR).  I'm paying $1709 total, so I subtracted 463.00 for five passes and divided by 4 to get the per night of 279.20.  That rate includes tax.


----------



## d4est

Okay, restating in the format requested!

12/14 - 12/17, HRH, DELUXE KING-CLUB, $279.20, AAA, NO UPGRADE, d4est

Just saw that you already have this on the first post, except that we have a deluxe king club room.

Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## AlexandNessa

d4est said:


> Okay, restating in the format requested!
> 
> 12/14 - 12/17, HRH, DELUXE KING-CLUB, $279.20, AAA, NO UPGRADE, d4est
> 
> Just saw that you already have this on the first post, except that we have a deluxe king club room.
> 
> Thanks for your hard work!



Woops.  Initially, I thought you had PBH, and then I just saw that you really have HRH.  I honestly did not think you could book Deluxe Club at HRH?  I thought all Deluxe rooms were at HRH Club are assigned by luck of the draw and that requests to have them were just requests and in no way guaranteed.  Did this change?  Does your confirmation specify that you have a Deluxe room on the club floor?  This is new if you do, and a likely change in their policy.  I also haven't specified whether folks have 2 Queens or 1 King bed, because that doesn't affect the rate, so hope that's OK.

Thanks everyone for your help!  I'm sure you can imagine the time it takes to read through everyone's posts, detract the pertinent info, and then update the thread, so this helps A LOT!  Thanks for making it easier on me!


----------



## d4est

Okay, but I'm not staying at PBH, I'm at HRH--does that make a difference?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Yes, sorry, you got me before I edited the thread because I immediately saw my error.


----------



## d4est

Gotcha, sorry I didn't give you time to edit, lol.

About the deluxe, I kinda just got lucky--I don't think they have changed there policy.  But yes, I have a confirmed deluxe king club room.


----------



## SnowWtch

12/2 RPR, water-view $191 with AAA.  It's just for 1 night before we start our official anniversary vacation.  It will be our first time staying on Universal property.


----------



## G8r4evr

May 12th-15th RPR, King Waterview Room

May 12th ($189) Florida Resident

May 13th and 14th ($165) Florida Resident

We usually stay onsite at Disney, so this will be our first stay onsite at USO =)


----------



## Syndrome

We are stuck going during the "BIG" week, paying inflated rack rates  

12/27 - 12/30, HRH, Double Queen Deluxe, $439., Seasonal Rate, No/Gold, Syndrome

12/30 - 1/2/08 PBH, Double Queen Deluxe, $439., Seasonal Rate, No/Gold, Syndrome

Hoping for some better rates........but not holding my breath! At least we will get our "free" milk & cookies !!!

Later..........Syndrome


----------



## bubba's mom

Syndrome said:


> *We are stuck *going during the "BIG" week, paying inflated rack rates
> 
> 12/27 - 12/30, HRH, Double Queen Deluxe, $439., Seasonal Rate, No/Gold, Syndrome
> 
> 12/30 - 1/2/08 PBH, Double Queen Deluxe, $439., Seasonal Rate, No/Gold, Syndrome
> 
> Hoping for some better rates........but not holding my breath! At least we will get our "free" milk & cookies !!!
> 
> Later..........Syndrome




  that's a shame....wish i could be "stuck" going.....  (lucky you!)


----------



## Syndrome

Ummmm.........yea, you know what I ment....... 
_Lucky_ to be able to go........._stuck_paying the holiday rate! I  wish I could get a better rate, but the resorts have always been sold out, when ever we go between Christmas and New Years. Thats the only time of year we can vacation down in Orlando.......1 week in UO, and 1+week at WDW. 
Has anyone *EVER* got a better rate than _rack rate_ during the big holiday week???
Later..........Syndrome


----------



## dandave

5/20 - 5/24, RPH,  Queen Club, $239 plus tax, Fl Resident, N/A, dandave


----------



## goofy!

macraven said:


> yes it is but many do not post on both threads that are going on now.
> they see the older thread of 05 and post there.
> 
> you get the disney folks that are coming in for a short stay that post on the older thread, but not all the UO regulars post on that thread.
> 
> this thread is for 07 only now.
> i found people i know on the other thread that have not posted here.
> 
> just thought it would be kewl to see the uo-ers that are going when i am instead of going back the 7 pages and writing them down.
> 
> yes, i am lazy today......



I am shamelessly pilfering dates out of this thread - so the rate and date thread should be up-to-date.  I will change the title to reflect stays for 2007.  No sense in doing double duty


----------



## goofy!

Oops - never mind - just noticed that Jodi has started.

I will just let the when are you going thread die.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hey goofy! 

I would love to see you continue the When are You Going thread!  For one, people here sometimes just report the rates they've been _offered_, not necessarily the rates and hotels that they've actually _booked_.


----------



## bubba's mom

i said the same thing on the other thread....i don't want goofy! to "let it die" either.....    I'm hoping she don't!

ETA: don't make me start a poll.....


----------



## jayster

5/26-5/31, RPR, Standard(pre-Lowes), $223, Southwest Vacations, Yes/Gold, Jayster


----------



## Holly Goheavy

7/2-7/6  PBH, Standard, $299, FL Res Summer Vacation Pkg, No, Holly Goheavy


----------



## rpbert1

7/14 to 7/26 RPR, waterview $191.20 AAA rate /loews Gold,  rpbert1

7/26 to 8/4 PBH, standard $199 APH  rpbert1


----------



## macraven

i'm going to post a new thread in early september to see if we can get some action going for a UO homie meet in early october.  think there are 3 of us going around the same time period.

i know 2 others that signed up on goofy's thread and sent them a pm.
from between the 2 threads, i think we can get a good number together.

for a meet, we could just meet at a specific time and place and put names with faces.   maybe a challenge on MIB would work

many thanks to jodie for doing this thread.
and a big shout out to goofy for creating the mother list and i am glad it is still going strong


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> and a big shout out to goofy for creating the mother list and *i am glad it is still going strong*





me too


----------



## Mississippian

Here's my rate info

6/2, RPH, Garden View, $159, APH, Mississippian
6/3 - 6/5, RPH, Garden View, $124, APH, Mississippian

First visit to Universal, buying an annual pass online.

Arriving fairly late on June 2 (8 p.m.) but wife feels it is worth $90 not to have to move the next day.  On June 5 we are checking out and moving to WDW for five days.


----------



## TraceyL

Month, Dates, Hotel, Room Type, Rate, Rate Type, Loews First upgrade applied?, Username



April 16, RPR, Std, $124+tax, APH, No, TraceyL


----------



## faindrops27

I am going October 24th-28th. I got quoted 1076. For a standard room. How are you all getting suites for under my rate. Someone please help me get the better deal. I figured for 2 people it comes to 268 per night. I rather have a suite if I could. Thanks everyone


----------



## macraven

faintdrops
quite a few of us have the loews card platinum level.

with that you book the cheapest room and get a free upgrade when you first book.

i booked garden view and get the king suite.
i called UO direct and booked thru them to get the free upgrade.

if you have the blue loews card, you can ask at check in time if they have a room upgrade for free due to your loews blue card.

when you are blue, you can get a free upgrade to pool view.
same with the gold loews card.

it is only the platinum holders that have the king suite perk


----------



## faindrops27

Mac, how many stays do I need to get to platinum?TIA


----------



## macraven

this link will explain


http://www.loews-first.com/loewsfirst_benefits.asp


----------



## faindrops27

Thanks again Macraven!!That is not bad at all!!


----------



## DoleWhipMom

6/30 to 7/9 PBH - Deluxe room $239.20 w/AAA rate - upgrade because of Lowes Gold.


----------



## WDW Princess

9/21/7-9/24/7, PBH, garden view, $194/194/164, FL resident, WDW Princess


----------



## Syndrome

Sorry..........
We are changing our dates, as we couldnt wait untill December to get back to Universal !!! Plus the cheap Southwest rates in July/August........$49. PP, non-stop from PHL. to MCO........and we are going to save a ton of $$$ verses going during Christmas vacation!

New dates..........

7/30/07 - 8/4/07, HRH, Queen Garden view, $246.,  No/Gold, Syndrome.

8/4/07  -  8/9/07, PBH, Queen Garden view, $239., No/Gold, Syndrome

Hoping for a water view upgrade !!! 

Only 2 months to go now!

Sorry for the confusion!

Later...........Syndrome


----------



## macraven

hey homie tricky1 and bjakmom....


i'm doing rip hhn tour on oct 7th.
are you interested in doing it with me and 4 other UO homies that post regularly on the forums??

pm me if you are interested.



CAME BACK TO ADD:  if anyone else is going to be at UO for hhn on that date and interested, contact me please.
trying to get a group of UO homies to have some fun together and do the tour of the houses and scarezones........

be there
or 
be square


----------



## Nicole786

Hey *Macraven*, Oct. 7th is my 21st birthday so drink one for me!  

I'll be in US Sept. 2nd-4th, we'll be staying at HRH for $154, Can't Wait!!   My biggest concern right now is that we go to the the Wilderness Lodge after this, and now in comparison to HRH, it may dissapoint!


----------



## macraven

here's to nicole !!


----------



## scoobysmom

1st time with Loews card
not sure what type of room
book RPR w/ SouthWest air  4 nights/4adults w/ park tickets and air $2,000
seemed like a good deal air alone was over $1,200
last week of July


----------



## macraven

scoobysmom said:


> 1st time with Loews card
> not sure what type of room
> book RPR w/ SouthWest air  4 nights/4adults w/ park tickets and air $2,000
> seemed like a good deal air alone was over $1,200
> last week of July



book a garden view and if a pool view is available at the time you check in, ask for the free upgrade being loews blue member

you pay the rate for the cheaper room, the garden view even if you get upgraded to pool view


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> book a garden view and if a pool view is available at the time you check in, ask for the free upgrade being loews blue member
> 
> you pay the rate for the cheaper room, the garden view even if you get upgraded to pool view



Booking through Southwest vacations would disqualify scoobysmom from any LF perks, so no upgrade.  There is a trip report right now about a very unhappy poster who was denied an upgrade from std to pool view at RPR because the family booked through Southwest.  I don't think they'd have been as disappointed in the RPR if they were forewarned that they did not qualify for an upgrade.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1473787


----------



## scoobysmom

Uggggggg
I was looking forward to the upgrade ! 
I will still ask. Is it only available if you book from the hotel itself?
Does not seem fair  The hotel gets their $$ anyway.
We booked that way from SW because the airfair was much cheaper.


----------



## bubba's mom

scoobysmom...do you have a AAA membership you could change it to?? that qualifies.  The res is already made, so you get your cheaper airfare, but you can call and change the rate to AAA (if available) and the AAA rate will qualify for your Loew's perks


----------



## scoobysmom

I don't think I can change it . It was a package that included air hotel and tix.!! Man bummer ! 
Airfire was 1,300 from Providence If I book it this way air came to about 600.
Oh well won't be in the room much
Traveling with 2 teenagers , so we will keep busy
Thanks for everyone's suggestions.
I love this board-- always used it for Disney trips  Have not been to Florida in 4 years ! (gasp) was doing all in clusive vactions


----------



## bubba's mom

i thought maybe you could change it to AAA rate....the res is MADE, you're just switching the rate....(it was BOOKED THRU SW) ...i dunno....it has me stumped!


----------



## macraven

scoobysmom said:


> Uggggggg
> I was looking forward to the upgrade !
> I will still ask. Is it only available if you book from the hotel itself?
> Does not seem fair  The hotel gets their $$ anyway.
> We booked that way from SW because the airfair was much cheaper.





hey homie scooby do.....
i reread your post and see you have a PACKAGE with a private company, sw airlines.  
those lock you in to what they have to offer.  when you book with an agency like that, the deal you get is all tied into one.  jodie is correct.
private packages do not qualify for what i posted the other day. sorry to have misled you.  i came back to this thread and it dawned on me you bought a package, everything tied up into one deal.

hopefully, your package covers food besides the basics for your vacay.

if you book a package with AAA, you do get the perks as they have an agreement with universal resorts.  but the AAA package does not offer the best deals.  many newbies use them and you can get it all cheaper booking things separately.  

AAA packages have everything you need tied into one payment.
it covers air, car, hotel, tickets. 

 but you are paying more for the tickets that way as they don't pass on the promo deals they have for tickets to you when you book the trip package.  you pay at a higher rate.

some people, especially those that have never been to UO, prefer having the AAA agent do all the work.  some people think it is easier for an agent handle the basics as they know more then them.


ETA:  yes it is fair for the hotels to handle it the way they have.  you have already posted that you saved money on the flight cost.  the agency you used got you some great deals overall.  you are saving $700 on the air alone.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

scoobymom, you save $700 doing it your way! That is SO SO SO much better than a room upgrade that the only thing different is the view! Personally I prefer the standard parkview rooms to the poolview rooms at RPR anyway! Enjoy the savings and have a really nice dinner one night.


----------



## scoobysmom

I was glad to save the $$ that is why we went that way with SouthWest
The girls wanted to have a view of the rides at night 
That is ok I would rather have the $$ then the view.
The countdown had begun........


----------



## Fan2CSkr

scoobysmom said:


> I was glad to save the $$ that is why we went that way with SouthWest
> The girls wanted to have a view of the rides at night
> That is ok I would rather have the $$ then the view.
> The countdown had begun........



A room with a view (a book?) of the rides IS the room category you have booked!  Have a look through the RPR thread that states room #'s and all and request the room # you want. They will put it on your reservation and you can also request it again at check-in.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=616763


----------



## ADP

Just booked RPR Club Level for Oct 19th and 20th at $271.20 + tax with AAA Discount. APH discount was about $30 higher. We can't wait!

One other note PBH was completely sold out for Friday, Oct 19th.


----------



## AllieKat

Woohoo...just made my reservation!  Just a note, I tried to make the reservations last night, however I was told that Loews Platinum members are not allowed an upgrade at the time the reservation is made but that I could get an upgrade at check-in if one was available.  I quoted her the policy from Loews website.  She then told me that even if that were the policy, I wouldn't be allowed an upgrade because October is a blackout month and no upgrades are available during the entire month.  Arrrrgggghhhh!  I asked her what her name is because I didn't catch it when she first took my call and she hung up on me!!!  I was going to call back, but I was a tad angry and decided to deal with it today.   

Soooooo, I called back today and everything went smoothly.  I did check for blackout dates and there are some for October, but not the entire month.  The blackout dates are October 12, 13, 19, 20, 26 & 27.  I'm checking in on the 13th but the lady who took my reservation didn't mention anything about it being a blackout date.  Moral of my way too long story is if you call Loews and get an answer you don't think is correct, try again.  It seems like I read about this same sort of situation here on these boards a lot.  Here's the details of my reservation:

10/13 - 10/17, HRH, King Suite, $262.10 (3 adults), AAA, Yes/Platinum, AllieKat


----------



## AllieKat

Sorry Jodie,

My rate changed...here's the updated info:

10/13-10/17, HRH, King Suite, $235 (3 adults), SS, Yes/Plat, AllieKat

Thank you for keeping up this thread.  It's really helpful info to have.


----------



## macraven

jodie, my rate changed do you want to make the change on the main list?
all info is the same except the rate is the super saver of $209 a night.


did you get ahold of anyone at reservations to change yours?
i noticed alliecat posted that there are black out nights and some of your nights are listed in her post.

i think we both should talk to carl on sunday when we are both there.


----------



## AlexandNessa

No worries.  I have the rate changes listed.  Although I tend to leave the old rates as they were valid at some point.

I have not had any luck changing my rate.  Think my problem is that we are staying 8 nights? 

I wonder what the fate of the Super Saver Rate is .... had no problem in May getting our suite upgrade with SS rate.  Now, they won't upgrade me for October and November.  If you plug in my dates for 11/28 - 12/3, you'll see the King Suite show up for seasonal, but not for SS rates at HRH.  And, the King Suite is available with AAA.  Strange.


----------



## Catrinabeach

I think I just got a great rate. 

12/12 - 12/17, RPH, Standard Garden View, 157.00, Super Saver, Yes/ New ???, No clue about upgrade, catrinabeach

Also

09/22 - 09/24m HRH, Standard room, 159.99, APH, Yes, No clue about upgrade, catrinabeach


----------



## AlexandNessa

Catrina, what level Loews are you?  Blue, Gold, or Platinum?

If you're Gold or Platinum, then you may (or may not) have received an upgrade at the time of reservation on the Super Saver rate.

If your confirmation still shows Standard View, then you have not received an upgrade.

An upgrade would not apply to an APH rate.

An upgrade would not apply at time of reservation if you are Loews Blue.

And, BTW, those rates are very good!  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Catrinabeach

AlexandNessa said:


> Catrina, what level Loews are you?  Blue, Gold, or Platinum?
> 
> If you're Gold or Platinum, then you may (or may not) have received an upgrade at the time of reservation on the Super Saver rate.
> 
> If your confirmation still shows Standard View, then you have not received an upgrade.
> 
> An upgrade would not apply to an APH rate.
> 
> An upgrade would not apply at time of reservation if you are Loews Blue.
> 
> And, BTW, those rates are very good!  Enjoy your trip.




I am assuming I am blue since I just got the membership and haven't used it before. And I just realized I never did get a hard card from them.  Am I supposed to ?  I just have the number from when I signed up. 

It still shows Standard View. 

I can't wait for our trip now !


----------



## princess sydnee

11/17-11/21, RPR, Standard, $191 SS, Yes/Blue


----------



## AlexandNessa

Catrinabeach said:


> I am assuming I am blue since I just got the membership and haven't used it before. And I just realized I never did get a hard card from them.  Am I supposed to ?  I just have the number from when I signed up.
> 
> It still shows Standard View.
> 
> I can't wait for our trip now !



Yes, you are "Blue" so no upgrades would apply at the time of reservation.

You can check out my upgrade primer here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477443

to see what you're eligible for at check-in.

It takes them a while to send out your card.  As long as you have the # and you gave them your # at the time of your reservation, then you're all set.  It's not like you need to show the card at check-in to get credit for your stays.  If you didn't give them your LF number already, just call and have them add it to your ressie.


----------



## AlexandNessa

princess sydnee said:


> 11/17-11/21, RPR, Standard, $191 SS, Yes/Blue



Princess Syndee, I am going to put you down as a "No" for a LF upgrade since you are "Blue."  You may be eligible for an upgrade at check-in though.


----------



## macraven

helping the cause.....


----------



## TraceyL

10/25, HRH, Standard, $177, Military, No, TraceyL


----------



## Flyin2MCO

Oct 14-17, HRH, garden, $184 (APH), Platinum


----------



## starseed

So excited!  

Originally booked garden view HRH for Dec. 10 - 13th, 07
Super Saver Rate - $191/per night

Changed to following rate for garden view HRH, same dates
APH - $149/per night


----------



## Catrinabeach

I need to update my rate.  I just found a cheaper rate and changed to it. 

12/12 - 12/14, RPH, Standard Garden View, 129.00, APH, No, catrinabeach
12/14 - 12/16, RPH, Standard Garden View, 164.00, APH, No, catrinabeach
12/16 - 12/17, RPH, Standard Garden View, 129.00, APH, No, catrinabeach


----------



## Disny_Lvr

8/13 to 8/15; 199.00; HRH; Deluxe (obstucted View); FL Res


----------



## ky07

those rates seem a little high


----------



## macraven

obstructed view at hrh can be as low as $144.
call the hotel and check the rate they are giving you for the obstructed view.

or it could be the dates you are going for the higher amount.
rates are usually down around the 20th in august.


----------



## idgystripes

Hi all--We have a room booked at HRH in early October. (6 thru 10 I think) Anyway, I believe I paind $239 per night for garden view. Is that high? I don't have an APH or AAA...Should I call and check on a lower rate? I don't care about a view too much. Thanks for your help.


----------



## macraven

idgystripes said:


> Hi all--We have a room booked at HRH in early October. (6 thru 10 I think) Anyway, I believe I paind $239 per night for garden view. Is that high? I don't have an APH or AAA...Should I call and check on a lower rate? I don't care about a view too much. Thanks for your help.



i'm there for part of your dates.
did you check the super saver rates?
if you stay for 4 nights, you can be eligible for it.
check and see if it is still available.  if it is, have your ressie modified.

i got the super saver rate for my ressie


----------



## SnowWtch

I got a new rate for my date.  I guess it pays to keep checking.  Dec 2-3, Waterview, King, RPR for $159 a night APH rate.  I had AAA for the same room for $191 but checked on Friday and got it adjusted to APH for $159.  Now I'm actually overpaid for the room.  I'm excited.  Every little bit helps.  Now if I can get a AP rate for WL that same week I'll be set.


----------



## idgystripes

I did finally get my rates changed! Actually because of the lower rates I went ahead and upgraded to club  I had to completly cancel the package I had and rebook but the savings was worth the hassle!


----------



## reddfrogg

Sept. 28 thru Oct. 1  AAA, King suite HRH, $159 a night


----------



## Akdar

reddfrogg said:


> Sept. 28 thru Oct. 1  AAA, King suite HRH, $159 a night


  Wow, that is a GREAT price.  Is that because of  having platinum membership?  Is that for just 1 or 2 adults.  I am going on a weekend at the end of October and am paying $265 (with APH discount) a night (for 3 adults, so  guess if the 3rd wasn't included, it would be in the $238 range?  Anyway, why is my rate so much more?


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> Wow, that is a GREAT price.  Is that because of  having platinum membership?  Is that for just 1 or 2 adults.  I am going on a weekend at the end of October and am paying $265 (with APH discount) a night (for 3 adults, so  guess if the 3rd wasn't included, it would be in the $238 range?  Anyway, why is my rate so much more?



the last night of low/value season for the onsite hotels is october 4th.
prices increase then for regular season mike.

you are paying an additional $25 a night for the 3rd adult.
before i received the super saver promo, my friday oct 5 with AAA discount averaged to $209/night.  add taxes to that.

it's the dates and extra person that is pushing your amount up.  the ap amount for the discount is higher than the aaa discount.  that might change so keep checking it.
the loews program doesn't have an effect for the rate price.  just gives the free upgrade based on garden view.
if you have pool view, then you are paying more for that view.


----------



## Akdar

I knew about the extra person charge (darn son  I wasn't aware that after Oct 4th the rates went up.  You have a plethora of info as always for us Macraven.............Thanks!


----------



## macraven

anytime mike.


sometimes the ap rate will drop.
i have seen it drop late september before.

try to check the ap rates frequently mike, you might get lucky and find a deal if they drop any.


you never know when the ap rate will be better than the aaa rate.
i always book with aaa as i can in january.  i check the rates and would switch to ap if it was to my advantage.


----------



## coastergirls

We are going from 1st to 4th October to RPR club room $249 AAA Coastergirls

had wanted to book HRH same time but they wouldn't guarantee the deluxe club . I did email nicely to ask seeing as I have 3 kids but never even got a reply so I changed to RPR and decided to save a few bucks and take our own blow up.


----------



## tricky1

I had to change our dates, we are now booked for oct 21st-26th at the rpr 
@ $164.00 aph. I am platinum but aaa was 215.00 and decided to save some
$$ for HHN trinkets 

FYI, when I called I was going use the flo rate as I did in december, but
was told that ga residents no longer can use this rate,(I belived I used it in may also), the woman on the phone said that they are working on a 
discount plan for ga residents it's just not up and running yet.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Sept. 13-16, HRH, Obstructed, $144 Th, $174-Fri & Sat, APH, N/A, ruadisneyfan2
This will be a surprise for our boys, 7 & 10.  They know we're going but don't know we'll be at HRH or that we'll have APs!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Nov. 11-13, RPR, Standard, $139, APH, N/A, ruadisneyfan2
cuz let's face it, 8 nts. in Orlando still isn't enough. 10 is a little better.


----------



## bubba's mom

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> cuz let's face it, 8 nts. in Orlando still isn't enough. 10 is a little better.


----------



## Akdar

Couldn't agree more, that's why we're going for 10 nights this year (usually just 7)


----------



## Princess Erin

I am trying to book to RPR for 12-26 departing 12-31, have AAA, entertainment, gov''t rate and loews, and not seeing anything except 319 plus taxes.  

anyone know the AP rate for this time,


----------



## LynnB

We'll be in a King Suite at RPR Nov 1st thru the 5th.


----------



## tricky1

Princess Erin said:


> I am trying to book to RPR for 12-26 departing 12-31, have AAA, entertainment, gov''t rate and loews, and not seeing anything except 319 plus taxes.
> 
> anyone know the AP rate for this time,



I had booked in Nov. just before Thankgsgiving(06) and got a rate
of 124.00 std room rpr(flo rate ,which is also the same as aph).
Just keep checking,I would think around the 1st or 2nd week in nov. the
aph rates will drop for dec.

btw this was for 12/16-12/20


----------



## goofy!

3/5 - 3/10, PBH, Portofino suite with promise of Villa Suite if available, $329.00, Room Mgr quote, Platinum, Goofy!


----------



## Judy from Boise

OK, You can tell me if i am crazy.....I can always cancel!

12/30 - 1/1 $479 HRH Club
1/2-1/5 $359 HRH Club


----------



## Princess Erin

still looking ... 319 plus tax for December 27-January 1.  Nothing new but the rooms seems to be selling out quickly.

help anyone, thanks


----------



## Judy from Boise

OK, couldn't stomach the HRH rates.......so

12/30-1/1 $429 RP club
1/2-1/4 $314 RP Club

my other choice was

12/30-1/1 $319 RP king suite
1/2-1/4 $214 RP king suite


----------



## pauldents

HRH

10/15-10/19 Kids Suite 269
10/19-10/24 Deluxe King 279


----------



## bubba's mom

6/26 - 6/27, PBH, Deluxe (upgraded from Garden), $266, AAA, YES/GOLD, Bubba's Mom

7/9 - 7/12, PBH, Deluxe (upgraded from Garden), $250, AAA, YES/GOLD, Bubba's Mom


----------



## pauldents

10/15 - 10/19, HRH, CHOICE OF KING or KIDS SUITE, $269, FREE TICKETS-4 NIGHTS OR MORE, YES/PLATINUM, PaulDents

and

10/19 - 10/24 HRH, Deluxe King  or KING or KIDS SUITE, $279,SUPER SAVINGS, YES/PLATINUM PaulDents


----------



## jmpellet

I am looking at 2 or 3 nights in mid-July 2008 and can't find RPR rates on my local aaa.com yet as I don't think they are out yet.  I am a AAA member.  I don't have any nights yet at Loews (no upgrades)  so how should I go about getting the best rate?


----------



## Ka-chow!

EDIT:
11/15/07, HRH, Standard, $159, APH, NA, Ka-Chow!
11/16/07-11/17/07, HRH, Standard, $194, APH, NA, Ka-Chow!


----------



## pauldents

UPDATE: 10/15 - 10/24, HRH, KING SUITE, $269, FREE TICKETS-4 NIGHTS OR MORE, YES/PLATINUM, PaulDents


----------



## AlexandNessa

I have not done so well keeping up with this thread, and to be honest, I don't feel like doing it for 2008.  Anyone interested in taking over for next year?


----------



## bubba's mom

I nominate *YOU *Jodie..... you are the 'mother' of this thread/idea....and you did such a GREAT job with it!!!  

Anyone want to second my nomination???





oh, and for the record, here's what I found out for RPR:

RPR: 6/26, standard, AAA $219
RPR: 6/27, standard, AAA $233 (Fri. nite stay=higher)

RPR: 7/9-7/10, standard, AAA $207
RPR: 7/11, standard, AAA $220 (Fri. nite stay=higher)


----------



## AlexandNessa

bubba's mom said:


> I nominate *YOU *Jodie..... you are the 'mother' of this thread/idea....and you did such a GREAT job with it!!!
> 
> Anyone want to second my nomination???



You can nominate away, but I really don't feel like doing it anymore.   

Seriously, this thread/idea has been around a LOT longer than me.  I did it for 2005 and 2007.  This means I get a year off, and I'll be back for 2009.


----------



## AlexandNessa

No one wants to do it for 2008?

C'mon.  There has to be someone.  Anyone?  Bueller. Bueller?


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> No one wants to do it for 2008?
> 
> C'mon.  There has to be someone.  Anyone?  Bueller. Bueller?



What exactly is involved? I wouldn't mind helping out if its not too insane


----------



## AlexandNessa

tlinus said:


> What exactly is involved? I wouldn't mind helping out if its not too insane



It's not too insane.  It wouldn't be any work at all, but people like to have everything updated on the first page, and I keep forgetting to do that and update as someone else posts their rate.

Then I just find some posts confusing ... like they forget to put their room type, hotel, or they say they're platinum but they've booked at a non-qualifying rate or don't list that they got an upgrade so it's not clear whether an upgrade was applied as part of the reservation ...

I don't mind keeping this thread open. But I get tired of keeping the first page up-to-date.  KWIM?


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> What exactly is involved? I wouldn't mind *helping out* if its not too insane



This is MY hesitation.....it's not 'helping out' ....it's DOING IT!!!    Which, yes, I am here everyday, and I could manage to squeeze in daily updates...but, it's like a marriage...quite the committment ya know


----------



## goofy!

Just booked last minute trip.

11/17 - 11/22, PBH, Portofino Suite; $224 (1st 4 nights), $239 (last night);Super Saver; Yes/Platinum; Goofy!


----------



## skiingwife

12/23-12/27, PBH, double queen deluxe club, $294 APH, no, skiingwife


----------



## tlinus

waiting for the go ahead but here is what we got:

12/2-12/5, HRH, Standard King, $154.00, Hotel Contact, no, tlinus


----------



## ky07

*Ok here we go if things change and I don't think they will.
7-6 thru 7-8 Doubletree at entrance to universal AAA rate 1 day $86.00- Day 2 $70.00
7-8 thru 7-11 RPR AAA rate $207.40 no LF 

*


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *Ok here we go if things change and I don't think they will.
> 7-6 thru 7-8 Doubletree at entrance to universal AAA rate 1 day $86.00- Day 2 $70.00
> 7-8 thru 7-11 RPR AAA rate $207.40 no LF
> 
> *



Hey silly....you want 2008: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=22757896#post22757896 

I think you already been there in 2007


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hey silly....you want 2008: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=22757896#post22757896
> 
> I think you already been there in 2007



Ok chill don't hit me forgot which one to post


----------



## chelliet

August
4-7
PBH
Club
$360
AAA
Yes/Blue (Just signed up)
chelliet

Just realized I went to the wrong thread - Sorry!


----------



## cbdmhgp

RPR 6/30-7/05
Pool view 
Club level connecting rooms 
$275
AAA
YES/GOLD
CBDMHGP


----------



## chrissyc

5/13-5/19, PBH, Garden View Regular, 239.00 , Super Saver rate, Just joined Lowes, chrissyc


----------



## kjustice

6/5 thru 6/8     HRH      $299, $314, $314     SEASONAL    Garden Standard


----------



## alexb0923

Good rate.


----------



## Phil from PA

October 23 thru 27 average rate of $ 231 at Royal Pacific for HHN (Again!)


----------



## bubba's mom

This thread needs to be closed...it's from LAST YEAR  


2008 is here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1622058


----------



## heartofdisney

We are hoping to plan a stay at Universal's Hard Rock Hotel ,a standard room is fine,for 2 adults and 2 children,for 4 nights,January 6-10. This would be our first time there. I try to go onto US site to get a cost,but I get no where with them.Can you tell me what we would pay for a 4 night package? Also the cost of the room alone? Thanks so much!


----------



## d4est

To get 09 rates you have to call the hotel.  They are not available online yet.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> This thread needs to be closed...it's from LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> 2008 is here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1622058





the 08 thread listed above is active......

use that one to post your info on so we all can share your excitement.
very few come here to view this old thread.


----------



## Muushka

I called and got AP rates for the 3 resorts.  I am sorry, I don't remember all the prices, but RP was about $134.  This is for Jan.  I was hoping they would be lower than that.  Am I being unrealistic?  I just thought with this economy, they would be lower.  I remember I paid that rate for concierge! (Many many years ago though  ).


----------



## bubba's mom

Muushka said:


> I called and got AP rates for the 3 resorts.  I am sorry, I don't remember all the prices, but RP was about $134.  This is for Jan.  I was hoping they would be lower than that.  Am I being unrealistic?  I just thought with this economy, they would be lower.  I remember I paid that rate for concierge! (Many many years ago though  ).



Yes, you are being unrealistic.  You probably won't get lower than $134 for RPR...that is a good price.  Summer rates (w/ discounts) are $200+/nite.  

btw..this is 2007 thread...we also have 2008 and 2009 date/rate threads.


----------



## Muushka

Oops, thought it was the new thread.  

Thanks for bringing me back to reality.  We will probably stay off site.  
Early Jan should be pretty quiet, won't need FOTL!


----------



## n2mm

We are booked at HRH for Sunday May 3rd.  We got an AP rate of $144 for a standard room.  I noticed today that standard and garden view rooms are now both $144, so I called and was changed to a garden view room.  I can't imagine there being too much of a difference, but since I needed to call and make sure I was in a pet-free room, I figured I would switch.  It was not a problem at all.  Now only if some August AP rooms would open up, I could take care of that too.

Oops, wrong year!.


----------



## susy

PB for June 12 at 329.00 for club level-so much cheaper than what I've paid at Disney. That is a FL resident rate.


----------



## Sable

Hi, I have not been on this site for a few years (surprised I even remember my user name and password) but I am planning on a return visit to Universal Orlando this summer and would like to book an on-site hotel. The last time when I made the reservation, Universal's hotel reservation site had a box where you could enter a code such as AAA or APH or FAN. The site doesn't seem to allow me to enter a discount code or rate type. Are all of you booking your hotel direct on Universal's site or are you using another booking site? How and where are you entering the rate code? I am not seeing any place to put it in when I go on Universal Orlando's site. Thanks for your help  - it is probably something obvious but I must be missing where you enter the code.


----------



## ky07

Sable said:


> Hi, I have not been on this site for a few years (surprised I even remember my user name and password) but I am planning on a return visit to Universal Orlando this summer and would like to book an on-site hotel. The last time when I made the reservation, Universal's hotel reservation site had a box where you could enter a code such as AAA or APH or FAN. The site doesn't seem to allow me to enter a discount code or rate type. Are all of you booking your hotel direct on Universal's site or are you using another booking site? How and where are you entering the rate code? I am not seeing any place to put it in when I go on Universal Orlando's site. Thanks for your help  - it is probably something obvious but I must be missing where you enter the code.


*I booked thru the lowes website and if I am not mistaking it has a box you click on were you can pick aph , aaa or other codes .*


----------



## nmartin

Can you please tell me what AP rate is?


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Just booked direct through Universal for Royal Pacific May 31st-June 4th 2010Club Level $279.00 + taxes per night. Is that about right?


----------



## damo

ChipnDaleRule said:


> Just booked direct through Universal for Royal Pacific May 31st-June 4th 2010Club Level $279.00 + taxes per night. Is that about right?



for 2010?  I put that info in the 2010 dates and rates thread.  thanks!


----------



## Cora

7/8-9, King Suite, $249, Standard Rate, Loews First Platinum Upgrade, Cora


----------



## trstno1

March

11th-14th, PBH, Deluxe Room-2 Queens+sleeper, $348 Thu/$365 F-Sa, Stay More/Save More, No, trstno1


----------



## damo

trstno1 said:


> March
> 
> 11th-14th, PBH, Deluxe Room-2 Queens+sleeper, $348 Thu/$365 F-Sa, Stay More/Save More, No, trstno1



This is the 2007 thread.  Do you want me to put this info in the 2010 thread?


----------



## csmommy

oops, wrong thread!


----------



## FINFAN

RPR June 4-10  
first 2 nights 154 ( weekend rate)
last 4 nights 125!
total for 6 nights ON SITE is $909.02 so 151 incl tax. per night....I am VERY happy!
Got this rate thru a PIN code I rec'd by email today...


----------



## bubba's mom

OMG!!!!!

WILL A MOD PLEASE PLEASE *LOCK* THIS THREAD?!?

It's _old_.....


----------



## auntboink

man, that rate is fantastic....i wish universal would send me a pin code for july!!!
sure could use a break on the room rates. we have to buy tix also this year!! ouchy...


----------



## Muushka

bubba's mom said:


> OMG!!!!!
> 
> WILL A MOD PLEASE PLEASE *LOCK* THIS THREAD?!?
> 
> It's _old_.....



You took the words right out of my mouth!

I am on another board with an ongoing thread.  The minute (and I mean MINUTE) that new thread was started, they closed out the old one.  Which was a pain because I needed to gather stuff from the old one to bring over to the new one!  I learned my lesson, next time I will copy and paste the info BEFORE they start the new one!


----------



## bubba's mom

There is a new Date/Rate thread every year.

What good does it do anyone to reference a rate from 2yrs ago?


(except maybe depress the people who look back and see the cheap rates they used to get  )


----------



## soonertxmickey

First time visitor to Universal here and getting a late reservation on Property. I am looking for best deal on property. I see that AAA gets better rates so I could probably sign up in time and get the discount. THere are still vacancies at HRH. Before I start committing anyone have an idea what rates would be on HRH withe AAA discount? Thanks in advance .


----------



## damo

soonertxmickey said:


> First time visitor to Universal here and getting a late reservation on Property. I am looking for best deal on property. I see that AAA gets better rates so I could probably sign up in time and get the discount. THere are still vacancies at HRH. Before I start committing anyone have an idea what rates would be on HRH withe AAA discount? Thanks in advance .



Funny thread to choose to post in!!!  2007!  You don't have to have any memberships to actually book, you just need to have it when you check in.  Call reservations and ask what the best deals there are and then go from there.


----------



## beachwalk

It would be nice to have a 2007 version of this thread...


----------



## bubba's mom

beachwalk said:


> It would be nice to have a 2007 version of this thread...





There IS a 2011 version of this thread.


----------



## macraven

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2541670


just in case you missed it in the resort/hotel section.


----------

